
Designing The Holy Search Box: Examples And Best Practices - jwilliams
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/12/04/designing-the-holy-search-box-examples-and-best-practices/
======
theantidote
Is anyone else sick of Smashing Magazine? All of their posts are just lists
and there doesn't seem to be any real content behind them. This one made some
good points at the beginning about usability but then a bunch of their
examples contradicted those points!

No offense to the submitter of this article. This was popular all over the net
today.

